# 2008 Chevy Impala CODE PO411



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Cod...O411&aqs=chrome.0.57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

That is for the air injection system for emissions. You have a problem with the air pump or diverter valve. Check with a Chevy dealer may be covered on emissions warranty if you are under 80,000 miles


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.obd-codes.com/p0411


----------

